# adsl-setup nach jedem boot

## kostja

Hallo Leute!

Ich werde noch verrückt mit meinem Internet Zugang. Ich muss nach jedem boot

```
adsl-setup
```

ausführen, damit ich mit 

```
adsl-start
```

wieder connecten kann. Dabei brauch ich nur mich durchzuklicken, da alle Daten ja bereits vorhanden sind. Weiß jemand von Euch Rat?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## mo-ca

einfach in die local.start einschreiben ?

oder ein script basteln, damits gestartet wird ..

----------

## kostja

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> einfach in die local.start einschreiben ?
> 
> oder ein script basteln, damits gestartet wird ..

 

Meinst Du ich soll das adsl-setup als script schreiben? Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?

----------

## x000x

Moin moin,

bekommst du evtl. eine Fehlermeldung, wenn du adsl-start eingibst? (ich meine, ohne vorher ein adsl-setup gemacht zu haben)

----------

## mo-ca

 :Rolling Eyes:  mmh mal wieder genau gelsen   :Rolling Eyes: 

also warum musst du das ausführen, damits startbar is ?

----------

## kostja

Also erst mal vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch die Mühe macht, besonders an mo-ca!

Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung, allerdings kommt dann immer ein TIMED OUT.

Aber seht selbst:

```
kostja@kostja kostja $ su

Password:

root@kostja kostja # adsl-start

................TIMED OUT

root@kostja kostja # adsl-setup

Welcome to the Roaring Penguin ADSL client setup.  First, I will run

some checks on your system to make sure the PPPoE client is installed

properly...

 

Looks good!  Now, please enter some information:

 

USER NAME

 

>>> Enter your PPPoE user name (default NUMMER#0001@t-online.de):

 

INTERFACE

 

>>> Enter the Ethernet interface connected to the ADSL modem

For Solaris, this is likely to be something like /dev/hme0.

For Linux, it will be ethn, where 'n' is a number.

(default eth0):

 

Do you want the link to come up on demand, or stay up continuously?

If you want it to come up on demand, enter the idle time in seconds

after which the link should be dropped.  If you want the link to

stay up permanently, enter 'no' (two letters, lower-case.)

NOTE: Demand-activated links do not interact well with dynamic IP

addresses.  You may have some problems with demand-activated links.

>>> Enter the demand value (default no):

 

DNS

 

Please enter the IP address of your ISP's primary DNS server.

If your ISP claims that 'the server will provide DNS addresses',

enter 'server' (all lower-case) here.

If you just press enter, I will assume you know what you are

doing and not modify your DNS setup.

>>> Enter the DNS information here:

 

PASSWORD

 

>>> Please enter your PPPoE password:

>>> Please re-enter your PPPoE password:

 

FIREWALLING

 

Please choose the firewall rules to use.  Note that these rules are

very basic.  You are strongly encouraged to use a more sophisticated

firewall setup; however, these will provide basic security.  If you

are running any servers on your machine, you must choose 'NONE' and

set up firewalling yourself.  Otherwise, the firewall rules will deny

access to all standard servers like Web, e-mail, ftp, etc.  If you

are using SSH, the rules will block outgoing SSH connections which

allocate a privileged source port.

 

The firewall choices are:

0 - NONE: This script will not set any firewall rules.  You are responsible

          for ensuring the security of your machine.  You are STRONGLY

          recommended to use some kind of firewall rules.

1 - STANDALONE: Appropriate for a basic stand-alone web-surfing workstation

2 - MASQUERADE: Appropriate for a machine acting as an Internet gateway

                for a LAN

>>> Choose a type of firewall (0-2): 1

 

** Summary of what you entered **

 

Ethernet Interface: eth0

User name:          NUMMER#0001@t-online.de

Activate-on-demand: No

DNS:                Do not adjust

Firewalling:        STANDALONE

 

>>> Accept these settings and adjust configuration files (y/n)? y

Adjusting /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

Adjusting /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

  (But first backing it up to /etc/ppp/pap-secrets-bak)

  (But first backing it up to /etc/ppp/chap-secrets-bak)

 

 

 

Congratulations, it should be all set up!

 

Type 'adsl-start' to bring up your ADSL link and 'adsl-stop' to bring

it down.  Type 'adsl-status' to see the link status.

root@kostja kostja # adsl-start

. Connected!

root@kostja kostja #

```

----------

## x000x

hm, ok... geb nun mal bitte ein: DEBUG=1 adsl-start ... am ende bekommst du die meldung ähnlich der hier:

```
*** Finished debugging run.  Please review the file

*** '/tmp/pppoe-debug-18919/pppoe-debug.txt' and try to

*** figure out what is going on.

```

poste dann doch nochmal den inhalt der datei...

----------

## mo-ca

ich denke eher folgendes:

mach das ganze setup mal als root ...

wenn ich das richtig sehe arbeitest du als user, der vllt nicht den entsprechenden zugang zu /etc/ppp/ bekommt, um dort die benötigten dateien zu erstellen/verändern.

----------

## kostja

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> ich denke eher folgendes:
> 
> mach das ganze setup mal als root ...
> 
> wenn ich das richtig sehe arbeitest du als user, der vllt nicht den entsprechenden zugang zu /etc/ppp/ bekommt, um dort die benötigten dateien zu erstellen/verändern.

 

Wieso denn als user? 

```
kostja@kostja kostja $ su

Password:

root@kostja kostja #
```

Außerdem kann ich die adsl-scripts nur als root ausführen

----------

## mo-ca

naja su ist ganz nett, aber system konfiguriere ich lieber als root  :Smile: 

was sagt nun adsl-connect / oder der debug-mode ?

----------

## dertobi123

```
rc-update add rp-pppoe default
```

 tut's?

----------

## kostja

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> rc-update add rp-pppoe default
> 
> tut's?

 

Nein das tuts leider nicht, da ich ja vor einem connect immer

```
adsl-setup
```

ausführen muss.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was sagt nun adsl-connect / oder der debug-mode ?
> 
> 

 

```

root@kostja kostja # DEBUG=1 adsl-start

*** Running in debug mode... please be patient...

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 16: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 17: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 18: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 20: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 21: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 22: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 25: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 26: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 29: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 32: ipchains: command not found

 {ewig viel Zwischenraum}

*** Finished debugging run.  Please review the file

*** '/tmp/pppoe-debug-6333/pppoe-debug.txt' and try to

*** figure out what is going on.

***

*** Unfortunately, we can NO LONGER accept debugging

*** output for analysis.  Please do not send this to

*** Roaring Penguin; it is too time-consuming for

*** us to deal with all the analyses we have been sent.

```

Und die besagte Datei:

```

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Thu May 27 22:54:31 MEST 2004

Output of uname -a

Linux kostja 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #3 Thu May 27 15:41:05 MEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:A7:13:D0:2C  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:12 Base address:0xd800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:62 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:62 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:3100 (3.0 Kb)  TX bytes:3100 (3.0 Kb)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               16644  0 

uhci_hcd               28560  0 

nvidia               1700780  10 

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

domain KH

nameserver 217.237.151.97

nameserver 194.25.2.129

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=NUMMER#0001@t-online.de

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U     '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach  mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user NUMMER#0001@t-online.de lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

using channel 1

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc59683f1>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x32 <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x6b3d4566>]

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x32 <auth pap>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc59683f1>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x33 <mru 1492> <magic 0x6b3d4566>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x33 <mru 1492> <magic 0x6b3d4566>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xc59683f1]

cbcp_lowerup

want: 2

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x34]

LCP terminated by peer

cbcp_lowerdown

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x34]

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U      -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-6333/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 6400

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U      -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-6333/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 6400), status = 0x0

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Can't find messages file (looked for /var/{log,adm}/messages

Thu May 27 22:54:32 MEST 2004

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

22:54:31.716 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:10:a7:13:d0:2c DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 00 19 00 00      

usw...

```

----------

## mo-ca

oje, na versuche wir mal was zu finden  :Smile: 

```
Can't find messages file (looked for /var/{log,adm}/messages 
```

schau mal, ob der pfad exisitert, vllt kriegen wir (falls noch nicht) nach einem erstellen mehr infos ...

die mir am auffallendste stelle war:

```
LCP terminated by peer 
```

also habe ich mal gegooglet und  *Quote:*   

> The "LCP terminated by peer" is telling that Windows closed down the connection for some reason. I've usually seen this happen when Windows is trying to set up some aspect of the connection that Linux doesn't support, like logging into a network or something. So, on the Windows side, see if you disable logging into the network, NetBIOS or NetBUI, etc.

 das bringt und aber leider nicht soooo viel weiter ..

laut dem suse archiv kann das aber auch daran liegen, dass der isp dich gekickt hat, also vllt nochmal acc und pw kontrollieren ...

schau auch noch mal hierzwar tschechsich, aber die code-zeilen sind ja gleich

falls das alles nicht hilft, kannst du nur nochmal das original rp-pppoe-manual durcharbeiten

----------

## kostja

Wie soll ich diese Pfadnageb (mit Klammern) verstehen?

Soll ich eine Datei /var/log/messages anlegen?

PS:

```

root@kostja kostja # ls /var

cache  db  empty  lib  lock  log  run  spool  state  tmp

root@kostja kostja # ls /var/log

cups           lastlog  samba             wtmp           XFree86.0.log.old

emerge.log     mysql    samba3            xdm.log

genkernel.log  news     scrollkeeper.log  XFree86.0.log

```

----------

## mo-ca

nein es ging darum ob der pfad zu /var/log/messages exisitert. dass da keine messages drin ist, ist natürlcih (für mich) komisch, denn jeder logger loggt das allgemeine dahin ...

was für nen logger hast du installiert/konfiguriert/zum runlevel dazu gefügt ?

das mit den klammern war so zu sehen, dass du eins der beiden in den pfad setzen solltest  :Smile: 

----------

## kostja

 :Embarassed:   hatte bis grad eben keinen logger  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mo-ca

gut das könnte die lösung deines problemes gewesen sein, denn wenn rp-pppoe nen logger braucht (gehe davon aus) wirds natürlich nicht gestartet (schau mal unter depend im /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe)

----------

## kostja

das sagt /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe

```

depend() {

   need net

   after domainname

}

```

Außerdem funktioniert es ja nach einem adsl-setup. Was mich stört ist, dass ich nach jedem Neustart adsl-setup ausführen muss, obwohl alle nötigen Daten bereits vorhanden sind.

Was macht adsl-setup eigentlich? Was könnte nach eienem reboot nicht mehr auktuell, oder gar nicht mehr vorhanden sein? Links, etc.?

----------

## ralph

adsl-setup sollte eigentlich die nötigen Informationen in die config files, die unter /etc/ppp liegen schreiben. In der /etc/ppp/pap-secrets sollte zum Beispiel dein Benutzername stehen.

Führe doch mal adsl-setup aus, schau dir an, was dann in diesen Dateien steht, reboote und schau, ob da noch immer das selbe drinsteht, oder ob das irgendwie verloren geht.

----------

## kostja

 *ralph wrote:*   

> adsl-setup sollte eigentlich die nötigen Informationen in die config files, die unter /etc/ppp liegen schreiben. In der /etc/ppp/pap-secrets sollte zum Beispiel dein Benutzername stehen.
> 
> Führe doch mal adsl-setup aus, schau dir an, was dann in diesen Dateien steht, reboote und schau, ob da noch immer das selbe drinsteht, oder ob das irgendwie verloren geht.

 

Das ist ja das seltsame dran. Da steht alles genau so drin wie ich es zurückgelassen habe. Wenn ich adsl-setup ausführe muss ich mich nur noch durchklicken, weil alle Daten schon vorhanden sond. Ich nehme an das Problem liegt irgendwo in derRichtung:

/sbin/ifconfig liefert mir vor einem adsl-setup nur lo und eth0, aber nicht ppp0.

----------

## ralph

Also ppp0 kriegst du ja auch nur, wenn du adsl-start ausgeführt hast. Die Meldung von ifconfig ist also normal.

Sorry, viel mehr fällt mir da im Moment nicht ein.

Du könntest aber nochmal versuchen einfach adsl-connect einzugeben, ohne debug. Manchmal schmeißt er dann eine ganz brauchbare und vor allem übersichtlichere Fehlermeldung aus.

Ausserdem frage ich mich, warum das Ding etwas von ipchains will? Hast du mal versucht, das ohne firewall Unterstützung zu konfigurieren?

----------

## mo-ca

debug=1 && adsl-start entspricht adsl-connect, nur das letzteres keine .txt erstellt ...

existiert das device bei dir (mit mknod erstellt? )

----------

## Quotenjunkie

moin möchte mich mal grad anschliessen bei mir passiert genau dass selbe

----------

## kostja

@Quotenjunkie:

Du hast einen 2.6.5-r1 Kernel(gentoo-dev-sources)?

----------

## Quotenjunkie

ne den 2.4.25 kernel (gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich hatte das problöem auch mal. Und zwar hat mich da ein Runlevelscript gestört. Weiss leider nicht mehr, welches das war. Entweder rp-pppoe oder pppd. Nachdem ich das Script aus dem Runlevel genommen hab, gings wieder..

----------

## mo-ca

vllt liegts ja an den dev-sources ...

versucht mal den vanilla ....

----------

## kostja

Hab nun den vanilla 2.6.6 aber es geht immer noch nicht.

Nach jedem reboot muss ich erst adsl-ssetup ausführen, bevor ich mit adsl-start connecten kann.

Weiß jemand weiter? Hilfe!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## Kroni

:bump:  :Very Happy: 

Ich hab das selbe Problem und weiss nicht wie ichs lösen kann..

Hats mittlerweile jemand rausgefunden ?

Greets Kroni

Edit: http://www.hottemptation.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=24#24

----------

## kostja

Ich hab das komplette Gentoo nch mal hochgezogen und dann gings.

Hätt wahrscheinlich noch ewig gedauert, wenn ich auf eine Lösung bzw. die Ursache für das Problem gesucht hätte.

----------

## Xiller

Weiß jemand jetzt schon woran es gelegen hat?

Hab eigentlich keine Lust Gentoo deswegen neu aufzusetzen...  :Wink: 

Gruss Börnu

----------

## kostja

 *Xiller wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand jetzt schon woran es gelegen hat?
> 
> Hab eigentlich keine Lust Gentoo deswegen neu aufzusetzen... 
> 
> Gruss Börnu

 

Nein, ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung! Ständiges neu-emergen von ppp und rp-pppoe hat bei mir nichts geholfen.  :Sad:  Ich habe dann doch für die stage1 install weniger Zeit gebraucht, als ich mich insgesamt mit dem Problem auseinander gesetzt hab.

Falls Du aber doch eine Lösung finden solltest, wären Dir mit Sicherheit viele Leute dankbar, wenn Du sie hier posten würdest.

Sieh Dir außerdem den über mir geposteten Link an. Vielleicht hilfts was.

mfG Konstantin

----------

